# 02 allroad with front wheel shimmy



## schabey (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi. Installed new rotors and checked runout. Right side is 1.5 thousandths, left side .5 thousandths. When driving at 55 mph there iis a shimmy in the wheel. Have new tires, rebalanced and no improvement. No runout in hub. Any ideas or similar problems? Car has 104k and has been an awesome ride.


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

Tierod end? Or maybe strut bearing? Just some of the more common shimmy-able pieces


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Have them road force balanced.*

-


----------

